# Snack Stix-casing vs. no casing



## babysmokologist (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi All:

I want to try my hand at snack stix. Do you need to use a casing if you extrude the ground meat from a jerky gun onto a grate?

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 8, 2013)

You don't need casings. Disco just recently posted this and it looks great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153705/hi-mountain-original-mountain-man-sausage


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2013)

You might also want to look at these two caseless snack stick projects.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/148592/snack-sticks-with-a-double-bearcarver-influence

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95395/unstuffed-smoked-beef-pepperoni-sticks-with-qview

Disco


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Dec 8, 2013)

I've done them casing less with a jerky gun and they come out fine.  Take a look at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ake-casingless-beef-snack-sticks#post_1051237 for details and photos.


----------



## babysmokologist (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Guys!

I can't wait to get started. Never was a casing fan.

Gary


----------

